# U beat me LFS i give up



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i didn't have anything to feed my spilo at the time so on the way home i stopped by my LFS (PETCO i hate u) which is real close. bought rosies and large goldfish. i put 1 goldfish with my spilo and he got ripped a new one. the goldfish lived and was swimming around tail-less so i threw him in the 55 gallon with my 5 baby rbps, pleco, and 2 crabs to get tossed around. boy did everybody get a piece of him. the rbps pulled out his insides and plucked out his eyes while he was still alive. well the goldfish believe it or not was still alive swimming at the botom and floating at the top back and forth running into the wall until the crab hammered him and threw the rest for the pleco. all of a sudden, i notice worms swimming around my freaking tank! these worms were 1mm thin or less u could hardly notice them but they were wriggling. i would say it was 1mm x 3mm and wriggling to the top. my baby p's thinkin it was bloodworms snatched up the worms. it was only 2 i seen, i watched as 1 got eaten and netted the other as quickly as possible. i moved my other net around the whole tank trying to catch any debris or worms i couldn't see.

now all my baby rbps are going psychotic. most of them are 10x active in a bad way. a few are banging themselves into the wall and 1 is constantly swimming upside down and sideways hitting my bamboo stick. they must have the worms inside them itching away. they are just so active but its freaking me out because they are swimming up and down anywhere not stayin still. my sister is like wtf is wrong with your fishes so i know im not the only one noticing.

what can i do, i quarantined the feeders in their own community tank. i rarely give my babies live fish, mostly bloodworms and cichlid pellets but i felt the goldfish was going to waste. dumbass me, better safe than sorry. i know they arent in the worst of danger but i know what its like to have WORMS


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

just read the tropical fish parasite list that SC put in another thread. its really hard to identify something so small. its a white worm thats all i know so far. i'll look into more depth. i had a problem like this before because it is probably common in feeders


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't think it's the feeders man, those are commonly caused by bad water conditions, a couple water changes should fix it


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i did a 20% water change the night before. they were chillin and enjoying the water last night. as soon as the feeder went down they went crazy. i checked the pH levels and it was 7.3 i know its high but i can't get it lower too easily. i bought 3 different packets for changing/lowering pH. 2 of them get the pH to 7.0 and 1 just plain lowers the pH. its been working slowly but thats not it. i increased the temp to 84 but didn't add salt yet.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

ph nor salt not temp gets rid of what sounds like planeria. Planeria comes from bad water condition. Left over food and ammonia causes them to crawl all over. Many people do not see them until close inspection. To get rid of them do a clean gravel vac along with scooping up everything that has not been eatin in the past 15 mins. Do 2 water change a week about 40-50%. Keep water clean and they will be gone. PLaneria can also live in the sand/gravel so once commotion was occuring that had to do with sand they pushed up.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Boxer ... if the worms looked like little tiny white earth worms the lenght of __ then it's from poor water conditions and over feeding (dirty tank). Several 
water changes with gravel vac should clear the tank.

The only explanation I have about your rbp going nuts is that they probably don't get a lot of live food? Or they just got pumped up with the fury of tearing apart a big gold fish.

If you ran out of food for your spilo ... you could have always stoped by the grocery and got some fresh fish or shrimp instead of live feeders.

Also ... you shouldn't throw a fresh feeder from one tank to another ... quick way to launch a disease into all your tanks.


----------

